

Rejected from YC? Justin.tv still loves you! - emmett
http://blog.justin.tv/2007/07/justintv-is-hiring.html

======
staunch
Of the YC startups I know about Justin is definitely the most interesting to
me and I have a lot of relevant experience. But compared with running my own
startup I can't imagine joining them this late in the game and being just an
employee with a small amount of equity.

~~~
abstractbill
JTV is still small enough that you can have a big impact, and you're
definitely not treated as "just an employee".

I've been here a little over a month. During the first three weeks, I re-wrote
the chat back-end. Now I'm re-writing our search engine. I've also done a
bunch of work on our SEO. The work is varied, interesting, and technically
challenging. We have _big_ ambitions too - don't think all the interesting
work will have been done already when you get here.

Almost every day I also get to be involved in a discussion whose outcome has a
real impact on the future direction of the company, and people listen to me -
it's awesome!

~~~
ardit33
ok, all those things sound cool, but "Show me the money...". How is the equity
stake? Doing cool things is always fun, but hopefully making good money out of
it is even more fun.

I know some companies that say they "offer great equity", but when you look
really close at it, it is really really minuscle. Some unsupecting developers
will buy into it, but I think YC crowd is smarter than that.

Also, historically first employers get screwed, they don't much equity, work
as hard as the founders, yet the pay is not that great.

Anyways, I don't know exactly how Justin.tv is, but these are normal concerns
that will pop on the head of a good developer before joining something. (btw.
I am not looking for a job).

~~~
abstractbill
The stake I got wasn't minuscule. If JTV is any kind of a success, I'll have
life-changing amounts of money. If it's a big hit, I could be set for life.

Sure, I work as hard as the others _now_ , but they've been working this hard
for months - they deserve a bigger stake. I've traded a little less equity for
a _much_ bigger chance of success.

------
henning
It's amazing how they could have mixed results with Kiko and then apparently
do so well with Justin.tv.

~~~
emmett
Perhaps we learned some things.

~~~
justin
Perhaps.. but doubtful.

